# Crawley



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Any tips? Working in Crawley for a couple of days and wondering if there are any hidden gems? Not found anything on previous visits. Fingers crossed ?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Horsham is 5 mins away which is your best bet. I never found anything good in Crawley


----------



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

I live in Horsham but don't have time at lunch to make the 25 minute drive back (do you travel by helicopter?!).

Out of interest where do you like in Horsham because I find that a bit thin on the ground other than Crates.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ah I used to just pop down to Horsham to buy beans, and then used them at work. Never tried any shops, sorry.


----------

